# Leon Bailey



## antonio92 (17 Novembre 2016)

Volevo aspettare ancora un pò prima di parlare di questo giocatore, ma ieri ho letto di un interessamento del napoli, che a quanto pare ha gli osservatori che vorrei al milan (vedi interessamenti e/o acquisti d per zielinski,klaassen,tolisso), e allora preferisco che il nome cominci a girare negli ambienti milanisti, sai mai che il passa parola arriva ai piani alti e mi evito di vedere il napoli che si accaparra un altro talento al posto nostro. Dunque, Leon Bailey, giamaicano classe 1997, 19 anni. Gioca in belgio, nel Genk (che il napoli conosce perchè da li ha preso koulibaly), ala destra di piede mancino, ma di fatto è ambdestro e gioca indifferentemente su entrambe le fasce in un 433. Scorsa stagione, la prima nel calcio professionistico, 7 gol e 11 assist, che gli sono valsi il premio come miglior giovane del campionato belga (negli ultimi anni hanno vinto il premio : tielemans,biglia,witsel,kompany ...), con le sue prestazioni ha trascinato il Genk in Europa League, ed è proprio guardando le partite del sassuolo ( per osservare pellegrini ) che ho finito per accorgermi di questo talento, tanto che poi ho iniziato a seguire il Genk il giovedi e non più il Sassuolo : 4 gol in 4 presenze in EL (di cui per ora è il miglior giocatore per media voto), contro squadre come sassuolo e athletic bilbao, tutte prestazioni da otto in pagella, a dimostrazione che il ragazzo può tranquillamente fare la differenza nel calcio che conta, e non solo nel mediocre campionato belga. I punti di forza, da buon giamaicano, sono velocità e accellerazione, conditi da una facilità enorme nel puntare, dribblare e saltare l'avversario, possiede anche un ottimo tiro da fuori, mentre pecca ancora nel contributo difensivo e in alcuni casi cerca la giocata quando avrebbe opzioni più semplici, ma per un 19enne sono cose normali, con la guida di uno come Montella potrebbe correggere i difetti e diventare un vero campione. Io lo vedrei bene come upgrade di suso per la prossima stagione, sempre che non si riesca a prendere berardi ( lo preferisco invece a Keita balde). Al momento con 18 MLN ,forse anche meno,si può prendere, magari anche a gennaio se il genk dovesse essere, come per ora è, fuori dai giochi in campionato, così, oltre a toglierlo al napoli, avremmo da subito una rotazione per suso e niang e il ragazzo potrebbe ambientarsi in vista della prossima stagione. Vi lascio un video e vi invito a seguire la prossima partita in EL contro il sassuolo, così da farvi un'idea più precisa delle sue potenzialità.


----------



## antonio92 (17 Novembre 2016)




----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Novembre 2016)

decisamente promettente. Gioca nello stesso ruolo di Insigne ma ha caratteristiche totalmente diverse. Secondo me se Insigne parte il Napoli non se lo farà scappare.


----------



## ralf (17 Novembre 2016)

Il nuovo Dembèlè, chi lo prende fa un affare.


----------



## ralf (24 Gennaio 2017)

In Germania lo danno molto vicino al Leverkusen.


----------



## antonio92 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Se niang andasse via con obbligo di riscatto a 16 MLN più 1 per il il prestito oneroso, prenderei al volo lui con la stessa formula


----------



## ralf (26 Gennaio 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> Se niang andasse via con obbligo di riscatto a 16 MLN più 1 per il il prestito oneroso, prenderei al volo lui con la stessa formula



Ufficiale al Bayer Leverkusen, si parla di 12.5M+ bonus, che steal a quel prezzo.


----------



## ralf (18 Dicembre 2017)

Il ragazzino sembra aver messo la testa a posto. Nelle ultime partite è stato letteralmente imprendibile e sempre decisivo.


----------



## ralf (1 Febbraio 2018)

Se continua così a breve ci sarà la fila per prenderlo...


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Febbraio 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Se continua così a breve ci sarà la fila per prenderlo...



L'ho visto ieri sera nella top goal di fox.


----------



## ralf (17 Aprile 2018)

Goal su punizione contro il Bayern...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Aprile 2018)

Prendere e portare a Milano


----------



## bmb (17 Aprile 2018)

Credo ci vogliano 50 milioni.


----------

